# Hermione 8 months and playing in the mud



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

This was Hermione's first walk in 10 days because she had just been spayed, so she was making up for lost time.


----------



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

Shes such a sweetie


----------



## Sambo27 (Apr 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous and she has a lovely healthy coat!


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ah shes so cute! really nice almost white coat! gorgeous!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning dog.


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

She's Beautiful!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is just gorgoeus,,, beautiful coat,,,,,,,


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful girl,such a lovely face


----------



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for everybodys messages


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow she's a real stunner


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgeous dog, excellent breed standard


----------



## lucy112 (Apr 25, 2008)

WOWWWW, Shes the most beautiful dog ever, what do you feed her, i want to know, so my golden can get the same coat, shame you spayed you could of sent her in for crufs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics shes a gorgeous looking dog


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she is stunning  looks like she jad a great time


----------



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

PS just so everyone knows hermione has never can home from the park clean.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im so glad someone else has the same problem as us i have to very pale golden labs and they will find a muddy puddle to play in , they lie in it like wallowing pigs lol and i often go home with what look like chocolate labs they get so dirty lol she is lovely cant imagine the hair nightmare with that coat , its bad enough with our girls espescially as they are both moulting , the dyson is on over time .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwwww bless she is so sweet, hopw she is well


----------



## hermione (Mar 7, 2008)

this is her today after a three hour walk


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shes such a beautiful dog loved the pics.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

hermione said:


> this is her today after a three hour walk


They all look pooped
She seems to have grown a small dog out of her side 
She is a beautiful dog.


----------

